# Mullet Run?



## Rocky Creek Rider (Jan 14, 2009)

When is the mullet run? When do the reds start schooling thick? Any info is helpful.


----------



## BIGKENNY (Dec 30, 2008)

i have been at palafox pier and seen them from the port dock all the way around to the marina at palafox very thick


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

The big reds are staging right now at the Destin Pass. A couple of guys fished there Saturday and Sunday and were getting one almost every cast on the outgoing tide just inside teh west jetty. They were only able to get two in the target range, so if you are looking for a dinner, you will have to fight a few first.

Chris


----------



## capt wade (Oct 5, 2009)

There are alot of fish on the north side of choctahatchee right now. They are REAL finicky though!!


----------



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

I see the mullet the thickest in September in the Santa Rosa Sound.


----------



## theflyingburritto (Jan 7, 2009)

Been seeing good bit of mullet out in joes bayou.


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

I've been seeing a bunchof mulletout towards pensacola pass andon the sandbars out from the pass.


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_lblPostSignature>IF OBAMA WAS THE ANSWER......IT MUST HAVE BEEN ONE DUMBASS QUESTION









LOL!!!! Thats funny as hell.


----------

